# Thessaloniki



## dreamchaser (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi, we are going to Thessaloniki in a few weeks to drive around looking at possible properties for long term holiday rent. 
We were in Halkidiki last summer & liked the area a lot. We were thinking of looking at the Katerini area as well this time, does anyone have any info on this side of Thessaloniki? 
Where are the best areas that have a mix of expats & Greeks? Are there any areas in particular that we should visit?
Thanks.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

dreamchaser said:


> Hi, we are going to Thessaloniki in a few weeks to drive around looking at possible properties for long term holiday rent.
> We were in Halkidiki last summer & liked the area a lot. We were thinking of looking at the Katerini area as well this time, does anyone have any info on this side of Thessaloniki?
> Where are the best areas that have a mix of expats & Greeks? Are there any areas in particular that we should visit?
> Thanks.


Hi 
Katerini is not in Thessaloniki it is on the way to Athens its south.Its a nice place but not as beautiful as Halkidiki in my opinion.
Are you looking to rent for summer again and if so how big do you need the home?for how long etc?and how much?


----------

